# Letter From City Over Camper



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I got a letter from the city yesterday about my camper in the back yard. Some one reported me (I sure I know who it is) to the city as living in the camper and having it hooked up with an extention cord. Gives me till 9/15 to unhook the extention cord and quite living in camper. I've had a 30 amp service installed so the camper is hooked up right and we did stay in the camper for about a week in July because my wife just had surgery and the bedroom in the house is upstairs and the bath down. We also used it a couple of times to let people spend the weekend in it, but we don't live in it. My wife wants to do evil things to the person we are sure called the city, but I would much rather settle things with the city and then stay in the camper and let him stew. I'll call the city Monday and let them know that we are NOT living in the camper and that we have an approved 30 amp hookup that is complient. I will also complain to the gal about the city not removing the dead tree in front of my house that was suppose to be taken out 3 years ago, so I'll put things back on her shoulders.

Let you know how it goes. It's a shame when you can't use your toys in town with out some jerk complaining. Maybe if it was a Hawg it would be happier.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lousy neighbors never think the wheel will come around. There turn to get squealed on will come. No one can be 100% perfect all the time


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I know your DW is sorely tempted to extract some revenge regarding this unneighborly act.

My suggestion is to kill them with kindness. Everytime you drive by their house, honk the horn, smile and wave at them (with ALL your fingers extended). They are probably looking for and wanting a negative respose from you. By doing the opposite, you surely will confuse them. Maybe so much that they will think y'all are crazy and then they leave the neighborhood.

Well, you can hope anyway!

Dan


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Just a suggestion from one with many years experience dealing with an association - sometimes successfully, sometimes not so successfully:

Just write the city a letter stating that you are not living in the camper. The extension cord mentioned is only connected to the camper to charge the batteries and it is plugged in to an approved recepticle, but it has been unplugged as the batteries are now charged. You don't have to explain that you stayed in it a week - you're not living in it as they claim. You don't have to explain that you let people stay there when visiting - you're not living in it as they claim. Don't complain about the dead tree you want removed to put the onus back on them. Just get out of this with no argument what-so-ever.

"Dear City,

I appreciate your diligence in maintaining our town as the lovely community it is. Your letter referenced my camper, which is legally stored on my property, and stated that I was living in it. I am not. The extension cord you reference, plugged into an approved and compliant recepticle, is plugged in only to charge the batteries. It has been removed as they are now fully charged. It will, from time to time, be plugged in again to maintain the charge. Thank you for your concern.

Very Truly Yours,

Me"

Period, the end - short, simple, to the point and cordial.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Lmbevard,
I know how it is to have a PITA neighbor...A call to the city to explain your situation is all that is needed. Invite them to come over and do an inspection if they wish...Then think of something really good to call on your neighbor about









Hang in there,
Dawn


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Excellent advice, Moosegut! Good luck, Lmbevard!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Lmbevard,
> I know how it is to have a PITA neighbor...A call to the city to explain your situation is all that is needed. Invite them to come over and do an inspection if they wish...Then think of something really good to call on your neighbor about
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy do I have a bad neighbor. Just imagine them not cutting the grass ( weeds ) by your property just for the hell of it. So when they hit about 4 feet i cant stand it any more and have my service cut his grass. You would have thought i killed him. It almost got physical. This has happend about 5 times







If you think this is the worst. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I've got all weekend to think about it. I may go with the letter, but I still would like to keep the shoreline plugged in, but I guess I could forego that. I hate having someone (diffucult neighbor) dictiating what I can and cannot do. Be glad when he gets his fence put back up, I'm tempted to buy my own and put it 6" away from his but 8' tall. Only have 9 more years before retirement and I am sure counting down the days before I can just go.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

just re-read skppershe's reply. The fight started over the tree in the backyard. I wanted to take it down and he wanted it left there. Even after it dropped a big limb into the middle of his swimming pool, he wanted it there. after another 3 years he informed me that I was to remove it. It isn't dead or anything but I had several people look at it and wanted $1200 - $1500 to take it out but recommended that it was safter to leave it. He didn't like that answer. He's done several other things just to annoy me but the last was he had parked a old RV on the street and left it for over 8 months with expired liences plates at the propery line and then his daughter parked a car behind it right where I had to back my camper into my backyard. I can get it in and out, but it's harder. I overheard her and her boyfriend striping the car and saying that some else could worry about the rest. I finally called the cops about it and he got rid of the car and parked the RV in his drive. But this was after he yelled at my wife because our tin shed was sitting in our yard near the property line and was rusty. Oh well, this to shall pass.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

My sympathies about your neighbor. Moosegut is right. Be nice. explain things, don't put them on the offensive. You get more bees with honey.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Just a suggestion from one with many years experience dealing with an association - sometimes successfully, sometimes not so successfully:
> 
> Just write the city a letter stating ........."Dear City,
> 
> Period, the end - short, simple, to the point and cordial.












VERY good, Moosegut....you have learned well, haven't you?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

8' Stockade fences make great neighbors..... Just a thought.

Tim


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

nonny said:


> Excellent advice, Moosegut! Good luck, Lmbevard!


Lubevard,

Follow Moosegut's and/or Skippershe's advice.
In the long run it will yield the most satisfying results.


Greg


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats a bummer 
It only takes one to be a pain
I would put a fence up so they can't see anything

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Lmbevard -- if a vehicle is parked on the street with expired plates all you have to do is call the city and they will tow -- at least 90% of the ones I have dealt with professionally has....

but putting my work hat on -- get a lawyer... writing letters -- although a good idea -- will do little -- you will need a lawyer to go and talk to the city manager and/or city attorney for you ... cost to get this solved will run you about $600....

but know this -- you're screwed -- that neighor will not go away -- every time he sees you in the trailer I guarantee he will tape it and send it in to the DA -- which of course will follow up with City citations....$$$$


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

"Only have 9 more years before retirement and I am sure counting down the days before I can just go."

Boy, can we sympathize. Boy, did we do exactly that. I could fill a book, but one example - she took a letter from our mailbox, being mailed to me while I was working out of town. She read the letter, didn't like something in it, added her vitriol, and PUT IT BACK IN OUR MAILBOX! The postal inspector's response was to send a notice to the entire neighborhood saying, basically, "that isn't nice - please don't do it...".

Sluggo

I'm not done. Perfect plan, to be exercised when the time is right...

Sluggo

Oh, I started by selling the house to a guy who is renting it - to cops....


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

O.K. this may open myself up for attacks from all directions. But Ive heard it all before and nothing will change my mind. So, here it goes. I had a deer hanging in the tree in the back yard about 2 years ago. I t was Legally harvested and tagged in the proper way. My good and friendly neighbor was so repulsed by this she called the police who responded and inturn called the DNR. Three hours later after checking all my guns, all the meat in my freezers and to make sure the deer in the tree was taken by bow and arrow I finally was able to butcher my deer. Two days later I went next door to offer her some jerkey and you guessed it.... Johnny Law came a knockin again. Call it a bribe if you like but the cop left with a bag of jerkey.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

birddog74 said:


> O.K. this may open myself up for attacks from all directions. But Ive heard it all before and nothing will change my mind. So, here it goes. I had a deer hanging in the tree in the back yard about 2 years ago. I t was Legally harvested and tagged in the proper way. My good and friendly neighbor was so repulsed by this she called the police who responded and inturn called the DNR. Three hours later after checking all my guns, all the meat in my freezers and to make sure the deer in the tree was taken by bow and arrow I finally was able to butcher my deer. Two days later I went next door to offer her some jerkey and you guessed it.... Johnny Law came a knockin again. Call it a bribe if you like but the cop left with a bag of jerkey.


Love it!!!!

Sounds almost familiar....I have a neighbor that owns property that borders my hunting area. He is a strict anti-hunter and actually takes off work to patrol his property during hunting season.

One year I shot a buck with bow and arrow, and it crossed onto his property. I drove up his driveway and politley introduced myself and asked if I could retrieve the deer. Of course, his answer was no. I then called the PA Game Commission who sent an officer out and he proceeded to talk to the landowner and then retrieved the deer for me. Saved me the work of dragging it out.

A few days later when we were done with all the butchering, I packaged some meat up and walked it to the guys door and offered him some since the deer went onto his property. His response was to slam the door in my face. To this day, when I see him patrolling his property, I wave to him from my treestand.









Steve


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> "Only have 9 more years before retirement and I am sure counting down the days before I can just go."
> 
> Oh, I started by selling the house to a guy who is renting it - to cops....


I'm thinking of doing the same thing. Only thing is, this guy would love to have the land to build a garage. My wife said that she would rather give the house away to anyone else rather than sell it to him, but I'm thinking that I would make him pay dearly for it instead.

I don't think he is smart enough to take movies of us staying in the camper and continue the same hassle, he's only interested in in little nit picking stuff. That's one of the reasons I was thinking of calling the gal from the city and talking to her about reasonable use. For example, I think it is reasonable to use the the camper for overflow guest for a weekend or to get away from the heat for a few days. I agree it would not be reasonable to shut down the house and live in the camper long term. We'll see what they say.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Go for it









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank God I'm pretty much of an isolationist. I know a couple of my neighbors' names, and speak to them to them when I see them, but I'm left pretty much to myself.

Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I guess we have pretty good neighbors. If we want to be in the camper, we go to the camper. Only hassle we got was someone reporting smoke from our outside fireplace, I guess they thought we were burning trash. When the police came DH offered to show them the fire, but the patrolman said he would take our word for it.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Lmbevard,
> I know how it is to have a PITA neighbor...A call to the city to explain your situation is all that is needed. Invite them to come over and do an inspection if they wish...Then think of something really good to call on your neighbor about
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy do I have a bad neighbor. Just imagine them not cutting the grass ( weeds ) by your property just for the hell of it. So when they hit about 4 feet i cant stand it any more and have my service cut his grass. You would have thought i killed him. It almost got physical. This has happend about 5 times







If you think this is the worst. Not by a long shot.
[/quote]

Lee...Jacksonville has ordinances against tall grass in yards or even vacant lots. Call the city ...they will send out an inspector...who will issue a ticket stating the grass must be cut by such and such date. If it is not cut...the city will come out and cut it...and they charge a lot of money for this. If your neighbor doen't pay their bill they add it to his property taxes.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Ended up take the advice to write a letter back to the city simular to what was suggested. Did admit to spending some weekends "camping Out" in the backyard and also allowing a youth group to stay there while they helped with our Vacation Bible School at church. Stated that I had thought that was a proper use of the camper but if it isn't then next time I would try to find other beds for the kids. Also, had stated that the extension cord was acutally the shore line and was hooked into a proper 30 amp service. Also stated that it had been disconnected but would be connected for maintanance or to charge the batteries. I tried to be nice, not add a bunch of useless stuff to it but also let them know that I felt there was some times that I felt it was ok to use the camper. Oh to be out in the country!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Sounds like you did a good job.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems like your "cool head" message did good things.


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

I work for the City







, not your City so please keep comments friendly. Not knowing your municipal bylaws, I would suggest you get a copy of the one they are referencing. It should contain the conditions under which you have violated the bylaw. Your reponse or discussions should just revolve around complying to the conditions. It is likely that short periods of use as you have described are ok. I see you have already responded so maybe it will help in the future. I deal with citizens frequently, for me sugar always works better than Sh%# especially when decisions are in a grey area. Just my 2 cents good luck. JR


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Well, speaking of awful neighbors, I havent posted this one in a long time. So if you have a few minutes, follow the link and enjoy









The true story of My ******* Neighbor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

One word Lmbevard...

Acreage.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Lmbevard said:


> Ended up take the advice to write a letter back to the city simular to what was suggested. Did admit to spending some weekends "camping Out" in the backyard and also allowing a youth group to stay there while they helped with our Vacation Bible School at church. Stated that I had thought that was a proper use of the camper but if it isn't then next time I would try to find other beds for the kids. Also, had stated that the extension cord was acutally the shore line and was hooked into a proper 30 amp service. Also stated that it had been disconnected but would be connected for maintanance or to charge the batteries. I tried to be nice, not add a bunch of useless stuff to it but also let them know that I felt there was some times that I felt it was ok to use the camper. Oh to be out in the country!


Lmbevard,

What ever happen with the city?

Steve


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Well, speaking of awful neighbors, I havent posted this one in a long time. So if you have a few minutes, follow the link and enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this guy only lived in movies....... He's real?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Well, speaking of awful neighbors, I havent posted this one in a long time. So if you have a few minutes, follow the link and enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim,
Two questions: 1) police card said GA, aren't you from California??
2) Could your neighbor possibly be related to MY neighbor, here in S. GA??
I'm constantly having to call the law/city ordinance enforcement, etc., and to make things worse, they are LOUD, have about 12 people in the house (3 BR, 2 Bath) on a REGULAR basis, with about 5-6 kids roaming up and down the street UNATTENDED, ages 4-10!!!
THEY decided they were going to build a carport on the front of their triplewide (I live in a modular home subdivision), got NO permit, removed the siding from the front attic area of their home, started picking up scrap 2x4s and 4x4s from dumpsters to complete their project. After code enforcement hadn't noticed it in 6 weeks, I called them and the siding was replaced the next day, and the project was halted.
It's FOREVER having to call them about their "dumpster diving" treasures being all around their house. This house is across the street from me. 
The neighbor to my LEFT goes to work at 5 AM, starts his auto remotely from the house and lets it run a good 10-15 mins. (even in the summer) and the music is about 15-20' from my HEADBOARD on the outer wall of my bedroom, and yes, they, too, established a basketball court in the same vicinity.
The neighbor to my RIGHT has planted redtips within 2' of my 6' privacy fence, and they are pressing against the fence and pushing down my privacy fence. One of the posts has a washed area around it, and I asked her if I could stake it on that side to tether it while cement hardened........she didn't want her grass messed up!!! Then, she has the NERVE to come to my front door, when my camper's pulled up so the yard service can get their mowers into the back yard (it's hooked to the truck), bangs on my door and says "Looky here, I'm getting tired of that truck being parked out in your (yes, MY) driveway and you need to do something about it!" It's sticking out about 2' beyond my privacy fence. (Yes, my privacy fence goes from the front to the very back of my property!!) I think I'll just have the dang thing cut down and see how she likes that, when her yard won't be enclosed on one side (she has chain link).








OH WHAT I'D GIVE FOR 100 ACRES IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE, EVEN IF I HAD TO SLEEP IN A TENT!!!!
Darlene


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Get Land Cheap! Click HERE!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Steve McNeil said:


> Ended up take the advice to write a letter back to the city simular to what was suggested. Did admit to spending some weekends "camping Out" in the backyard and also allowing a youth group to stay there while they helped with our Vacation Bible School at church. Stated that I had thought that was a proper use of the camper but if it isn't then next time I would try to find other beds for the kids. Also, had stated that the extension cord was acutally the shore line and was hooked into a proper 30 amp service. Also stated that it had been disconnected but would be connected for maintanance or to charge the batteries. I tried to be nice, not add a bunch of useless stuff to it but also let them know that I felt there was some times that I felt it was ok to use the camper. Oh to be out in the country!


Lmbevard,

What ever happen with the city?

Steve
[/quote]
Funny thing, I never heard back from the city at all, but then again we haven't stayed in the camper lately or had it opened or hooked up. We hope to go camping in a couple of weeks and then the next week we will have it hooked up while we clean everything out and winterize, but I don't expect anything to happen from it. The city had hired a new compliance officer who has had to justify her exienctance and started out on garbage cans, of which ours got her attention because we had no lids. I have heard that another person got a simular letter about living in their camper, but only just because they were allowing their unemployed son live in their camper and had been living there for over 6 months. I really don't think that they would say anything if we would spend a night in the camper again, but I might before we have people that needs a place to stay over the weekend call up to the city and ask about it.

Funny thing is that I work for the city at the Waste Treatment Plant, but that doesn't mean anything apparently.

The only thing that they sent me on the ordence was to state that a trailer could not be occupied except at an approved RV camp site.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

shake1969 said:


> Get Land Cheap! Click HERE!


Geez, shake!!
If you KNEW how badly I'd like 100 acres of land, you wouldn't have done that to me!!! I used to own 30 acres in the middle of nowhere, lived on the high point of it on the back, which was lined with huge old oak trees, and nothing but cotton field and forests for miles around. It was heaven on earth!! I've offered them FOUR times what I sold it to them 9 yrs. ago. Deal or no deal?? NO DEAL!!







I could sit on my front porch and see for miles, literally, in all directions.
Darlene


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Darlene:

Thank the Lord he is/was not my neighbor







"My ******* Neighbor" was simply the title of the write-up from the guy who actually lived next door. Great story though, aint it


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Acreage is not always the solution. I have 8 acres and five neighbors each with their own acreage. ALL 5 have pulled up the survey stakes (an unenforced felony here) and tried to encroach on my property at one time or another.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Thank God I'm pretty much of an isolationist. I know a couple of my neighbors' names, and speak to them to them when I see them, but I'm left pretty much to myself.
> 
> Mark


Mark,

Perhaps . . . . . . . a bath?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

shake1969 said:


> Get Land Cheap! Click HERE!


I don't know when was the last time Great Britten put up a Rocket and they want to sell land up there.


----------

